# new forum for all u hunting lovers



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

freewebs.com/ctairhunters


----------



## GamoShadow1000 (Sep 9, 2006)

liking it everyone should check it out


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

It will be much better when more people visit and contribute to it. Its bare bones right now. At least thats my opinion. My opinion and $1.00 usd will buy me a cup o' java. :wink:


----------

